# Maintenance on direct drive compressor. - Piston lubrication



## Steven_R (6 mo ago)

I bought a 33 gallon direct drive Craftsman compressor. It does work and holds air. It was covered in dust from cutting marble for counters. I took the cover and spun the motor by hand. I can hear a squeak when the piston goes by top dead center. Should I lubricate the compressor head? And if so, with what? The users manual say nothing about lubricating the piston.

Thanks.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Steven_R,

If this is an "oiless" type compressor do not add oil to piston. If it is a single piston oil lubricated pump, the oil is provided by the crankcase. What model compressor do you have? I would clean/replace the air intake filter in your case

Stephen



Steven_R said:


> I bought a 33 gallon direct drive Craftsman compressor. It does work and holds air. It was covered in dust from cutting marble for counters. I took the cover and spun the motor by hand. I can hear a squeak when the piston goes by top dead center. Should I lubricate the compressor head? And if so, with what? The users manual say nothing about lubricating the piston.
> 
> Thanks.


----------

